# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سوال از ریاضی عمومی 2

## MohammaD_Technology

سلام
دوستان اگه کسی میتونه این سوال رو حل کنه بی زحمت جوابشو بنویسه
مختصات تمام نقاطی را بر رویه زیر بیابید که در آنها صفحه ی مماس،موازی صفحه ی  z=0 باشد

----------


## mogtada

گرادیان تابع نشان دهنده بردار هادی صفحه مماسه 
هر گاه متغیر z در گرادیان صفر باشد آنگاه در آن نقطه صفحه مماس موازی محور z است

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

----------

